# How to bust someone's weekend



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

So I've been planning it for the whole week. Testing Fusso, detailing the exterior of my TweeTTy, coating glass, etc.
All nice - alone in the garage, kids far away, went with Ech2o around 70% of the car when I saw that... [smiley=bomb.gif] 
For f*** sakes to hell with ya blind a***holes - it's a yellow car you ^#$%&^*&*...how can you not see it? [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

I feel for you.....some people have NO respect, and don't give a damn about damaging other people's property. Hope you get it fixed without too much cost.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Had the same thing done to my TTS. Not a great feeling. £150 and a morning from chips away on the driveway sorted it.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

WL80 said:


> So I've been planning it for the whole week. Testing Fusso, detailing the exterior of my TweeTTy, coating glass, etc.
> All nice - alone in the garage, kids far away, went with Ech2o around 70% of the car when I saw that... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> For f*** sakes to hell with ya blind a***holes - it's a yellow car you ^#$%&^*&*...how can you not see it? [smiley=behead.gif]


To answer your question on how bad people can get. I got mine TT keyed from side mirror to gas tank. Just because. I had it parked between my lines, legally and paid my parking bill. I just hope karma gets to him, and I know it will.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Yep. Had my last car (not a TT) keyed multiple times. There are some real sh*ts around unfortunately. And just before it got traded for the TT some buffoon managed to hit the wing mirror when it was parked in a car park. These people shouldn't be let out on the road


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I've got a similar problem with my TTS, scuffed in a car park. Plenty of witnesses, but the idiot just drove away leaving me with a problem to sort. Not sure what to do. I don't want to go to an Audi bodyshop, as I'm sure they'll want to charge a fortune and respray the whole wing. I'm considering Chips Away, do they do a good job?


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Pontypwl said:


> I've got a similar problem with my TTS, scuffed in a car park. Plenty of witnesses, but the idiot just drove away leaving me with a problem to sort. Not sure what to do. I don't want to go to an Audi bodyshop, as I'm sure they'll want to charge a fortune and respray the whole wing. I'm considering Chips Away, do they do a good job?


I've only used chipsaway once, and it was about 12 years ago. But I was very impressed. I had a large ding in plastic front bumper and having looked at it the chap said that filling depressions in plastic wasn't really what their tools were intended for but if I wanted they would give it a go - IIRC he said if it didn't turn out well he wouldn't charge. But in fact he did a great job - very smooth finish matching the curve, great colour match, couldn't spot the repair, and it didn't cost much at all. So based on that experience full marks and I would recommend for any small scratches etc. Plus they come round to you so very convenient.

As you probably know it's a franchise so YMMV.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

If it makes you feel any better, someone backed into me last weekend, fortunately the lady was good enough to leave contact details. Her fella wants to sort it outside insurance, has agreed to pay to replace the PPF if it can be sorted by a chip repair place. It's not actually that bad, most of it is scuffed PPF but it has gone through to paint on the grill edge, not sure if it's just popped out by the headlight or something damaged but won't know till the bumper comes off I guess.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

That's one ugly scar you got there on TT, however good for you that person that caused it was honest.
At the moment I have official quotes for 250€. Not even asking @ Audi :?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Parking scratches and hit & runs aside. I feel like either the cars are getting bigger in general or the parking spaces are being made smaller.
I remember my childhood days when my father drove his Lexus RX300 or his old Alfa Romeo 156 sportwagon. I never remember having to be slow and gentle with the door opening due to other cars around me. I feel like 15-20yrs before there was much more parking space in general.

Today I drove in to the town centre and inside a fully packed underground garage.The space I parked in was meant for a regular car and the cars between me were regular sized cars (Seat Leon and Fiat Bravo). Both were parked well within their lines and still it was a very tight squeeze and almost impossible to open my doors (windows down and everything)


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

captainhero17 said:


> Parking scratches and hit & runs aside. I feel like either the cars are getting bigger in general or the parking spaces are being made smaller.
> I remember my childhood days when my father drove his Lexus RX300 or his old Alfa Romeo 156 sportwagon. I never remember having to be slow and gentle with the door opening due to other cars around me. I feel like 15-20 before there was much more parking space in general.
> 
> Today I drove in to the town centre and inside a fully packed underground garage.The space I parked in was meant for a regular car and the cars between me were regular sized cars (Seat Leon and Fiat Bravo). Both were parked well within their lines and still it was a very tight squeeze and almost impossible to open my doors (windows down and everything)


It's both, I think


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

TT has rather long wings. My wife's Alhambra takes more space when parking obviously, but getting in/out is at least comparable in terms of available width.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

And of course there are those bloody uncontrollable shopping trolleys, I avoid supermarkets like the plague.


----------

